# Hopefully my mare is close so anxious



## bellah32 (Jun 18, 2012)

This is going to be my first foal but my mare 3rd or 4th. Watching her today she is biting herself on stomach every few minutes (phot below)


or it almost like scratching and she keeps flicking tail about. She does not seem to have any milk but is quite big and vulva looks relaxed. She also had tiny bit dry blood on vulva a few days ago. Just wish I knew if this a sign she getting closer. I have her with my gelding shetland x and they are very close and get upset when seperated but I am not sure if I put her in barn and put him in paddock. If anyone has advice please


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome, what a pretty mare you have




she is lovely!

do you have any history on her previous foalings? does she bag up 4 weeks to foaling ? (this is the normal amount of time... but no mini mare is normal lol) does she get very big... day/ night foalings? all these things will help you with trying to work out when she is due.

how long have you had her and did you put her in foal or did she come to you pregnant? and if so do you know when she was in with the stallion?

personally to me she looks like she has a bit of time to go yet... she looks fairly wide which suggests that the foal is not in position, when she is really close she should get that classic V look to her to show that the baby is in position, also with it being her 3rd or 4th foal I would think she would bag up and get milk maybe even wax up before foaling but if you could help us a bit more with a little bit more info that would be great and then we can work out if she is hiding that bubby very well or if she still has a bit to go





she is pretty and I hope she has a baby for you soon


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 19, 2012)

Reply to above, unfortunately I don't have any details about her previous foaling as the stud where she come from had said not to breed with her as she has pelvic issues which was alarming for me but I did find out that this is what this particular stud tells all new owners so that no one breeds from them but buys from her. So as far as getting info would be difficult. I do have the stallion(now gelding) that she mated with he is shetland x and a few inches shorter than her He is actually in picture above with her. I have had her about a year and a half and he was geldered in november and stopped being on heat in about august.


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2012)

hey, thanks for the advice





hmmm, that is very concerning with the issues... although I don't know why they would have bred her so often if that was the case, she is one to watch very closely.

Should get a cute foal from them if she is in foal... these mini's love to keep us guessing. Have you done a pregnancy test? or got her ultrasounded??

one of my mini's we were sure was pregnant but no she wasn't and she looked a lot more pregnant then your little girl... but would be cool if your girl was pregnant



thats if she doesn't have those pelvic issues.

It sure is a tough one, she definitley isn't close to foaling if she is in foal I would think she has at least two/ three months to go... (unless she pops soon.. lol) let us know how she develops have you felt any featus movement?

sorry for all the questions, trying to help here





Cassie


----------



## Eagle (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery, you enter at your own risk



only kidding, we are all friends here





Are those pics new? cos it looks like the foal has moved down into place, can you take a pic of her udder for us? just lift her tail and snap from behind ( watch you teeth though)





Again welcome.

Renee (Italy)


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the fantastic Maternity Unit, great to have you with us!





You have a very pretty girl there - how old is she and how tall? For a mare who has had 3 or 4 foals she doesn't look that close to foaling to me - especially in that first picture, but she may be hiding it well as she does seem to have a fair bit of winter coat left - where do you live?

Is she registered, because if she is we could look up the registry to see if she has any of her foals registered. For the moment I would just be watching her to see when she starts showing signs of getting an udder as this will give you an idea of when she will foal.

When you take your 'side on' pictures of her, get down on your knees to put yourself at her level as this gives a better 'view' than if you are standing and taking the picture from a 'downward' angle. Taking pictures every 4 or 5 days will show how her shape is changing and will help to show how she is moving along.

Again, welcome, do ask any questions and join in with the other topics here.


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 19, 2012)

cassie said:


> hey, thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Cassie, I have felt huge movement almost felt like was a hoof kicking my hand and I have seen it so full on like foal turning right around and my mare mercedes she turns to look too. I am real sure she is in foal as farrier also checked her and he agreed I have not got vet to do ultrasound as very expensive and I would rather have money aside for vet if anything shall happen in which we need vet when she is birthing.


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 19, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery, you enter at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have noticed she looks less rounded and lower and also her backside muscles seemed to have dropped and she always has tail out she has been slashing tail around a lot today. I have a pic of part of her utter not the easiest job will put up but not a real good pic...


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is the best shot i got of udder she does not like me near there. Also a pic of her about 3 months ago.


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 19, 2012)

cassie said:


> Hi and welcome, what a pretty mare you have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is very sweet and pretty but filthy she is loving the red dirt...


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 19, 2012)

Just found this pic from about week and half ago clearly showing the bulge on one side. Haven't got the best platting skills as you can see lol...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 19, 2012)

Where are you? looking at her getting furry makes me think you could be in Australia.

Don't worry about her tail Plait in fact I would suggest you take it out cos in the last stages they thrash their tails around a lot as you have noticed and a plait can really hurt both you and for a new born foal it is like a whip. She is definitely moving forward in these pics so not too long to wait. Can you try take a pic of her udder from behind, mine don't mind that so much.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 19, 2012)

Exciting times lie ahead for you when your little bundle of joy arrives. I am sure it will all go really well for you


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2012)

Yay I'm so glad to read that you have felt movement!! That's so exciting? How tall is she?

Hmm I'm thinking you might be heading ino winter like us? Where are you from??



given she was in her summer coat three months ago n Iis now a hairy bear lol just like my kiddies you must be





I agree with Diane especially from that other pic she looks very very wide!!



good I'm so glad n oh yes if she has a spotty baby Diane will be very much pleased



yay so happy for you, hoping for a baby for you soon!!


----------



## Wings (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome!

Like the others I also think she has a bit to go, she's lacking the V you would expect on an experienced broodmare and her udder looks very new. Throw in the bulge in one side and the movement you've been feeling and it doesn't seem like the foal has settled into the birth position yet.

On the off chance the previous owner was somewhat correct on her 'pelvis' issues statement I would certainly be keeping a close eye on this girl. Especially if you are in UK or Australia and therefore you're shetland x will be a lot heavier then the American ones are, it could be a large foal. Will you have her on camera or will she be wearing a foal alarm to assisst you?

Best of luck!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome to the nutty



house. We always have so much fun



. Very pretty mare. and like everyone else. Where are you located. Maybe there is someone close that could help in case. Excited to follow you and your mare during your journey. It is so great when the foals get here.


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2012)

wondering how things are going this morning? can't wait to see the pics of her dropping that foal into place that lovely V and then a little while later we will see her beautiful baby!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2012)

Any news on how she's progressing? Please may we have an update.


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 20, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Where are you? looking at her getting furry makes me think you could be in Australia.
> 
> Don't worry about her tail Plait in fact I would suggest you take it out cos in the last stages they thrash their tails around a lot as you have noticed and a plait can really hurt both you and for a new born foal it is like a whip. She is definitely moving forward in these pics so not too long to wait. Can you try take a pic of her udder from behind, mine don't mind that so much.


Will get pic of udder today. She is rolling around a lot and seems to be away from gelding now where as she was always with him. And yes I am in tasmania australia very cold here at moment snowing at night about 15 minutes away from me.....


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 20, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm so glad you came here! We have a great time getting to know each other and following these beautiful girls!!
> 
> It looks like she's got a little time left to go, and having had prior foals I would expect her to drop even more and to show a little "V" shape as baby moves into position. As she has started her udder, I would think she could go another 3-6 weeks, but we all know that the girls LOVE to fool us. But I think I would be expecting a mid/late July baby -- and she looks perfect and on time!
> 
> ...


 Hi I am in Tasmania bottom little Island Australia and it quite cold at the moment daddy is a shetland cross he brown and in pictures above with her he is also a few inches shorter. She is a Bay grey Appaloosa very white normally. I will post clean pic of her. Your guess on colour would be great. The breeder of her thinks a bay or even spotted because of her parents. And there is lots red clay hereThank you for this advice I am really enjoying this on here it is a great site.

Anna


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is a pic of mercedes nice and clean with summer coat from about 3 mths ago. Very clean and pretty.


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just had to add this pic as so funny this is my shetland x 'Bullseye' he is daddy to mercedes foal and has been geldered about 8 mths ago. He had a piece of bread and must be in teeth... Thought he saying cheese to camera lol.


----------



## Wings (Jun 20, 2012)

Ahhh Tasmania... Well I guess you're sort of from Australia then







Kidding! One of my mares came over from Tassie, from Southern Star stud.





If you're girls last owner planned her foaling season to line up with the what most breeders do then I don't think you'll see anything until August.

Colourwise she has a 50% chance of passing on her grey. You're just shy of an 88% chance of getting a bay foal with the rest being a shot at black or chestnut.

Of course if either parents is indded an appie then you also have a chance of spots.


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2012)

bellah32 said:


> Will get pic of udder today. She is rolling around a lot and seems to be away from gelding now where as she was always with him. And yes I am in tasmania australia very cold here at moment snowing at night about 15 minutes away from me.....


haha we were right



love tasmania we went down there a few years ago



I'm from Sydney. yeah I bet it would be cold down your way its freezing up here today!

I agree with Bree, I'm thinking August baby for you



yay! hehe love the pic of daddy! my stock horse does that all the time hilarious!


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 20, 2012)

I can see looks like she has dropped in last couple of days what do you think? 1st photo 19th 2nd today from behind



this one 2 weeks ago


This one today


Tried to take pic of udder no luck to much hair they feel softer but no bigger.


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wings said:


> Ahhh Tasmania... Well I guess you're sort of from Australia then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mare here in foal is bred from southern star lol she is 12


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 20, 2012)

Your guy is so cute in his pic. love the teethy grins



your girl is looking good. I'm no good at guessing how long. But she's coming along beautifully. Looks like she may have dropped some


----------



## Eagle (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the pics and update



I think Bree could be right about an August baby but to make it more fun I think we should start placing our bets





8th August bay filly for me


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey, I'll join in!! Sorry but cant see her going as far as August seeing the changes in the pics. So I'm going to give her a month and say 20th July and a baycolt with appy posibilities.





Are you an Anna too? Think I noticed it on one of your threads? Many years ago I lost contact with an old friend who lived on Tasmania - I think at a place called Latrobe?? She was a nurse and she and her hubby bred a few large horses, some of which she competed, and also kept (if I remember correctly) angora goats and bred Golden Retrievers and mini Fox Terriers. They both came back to stay with me for a short while in the late 1970's and it must have been sometime in the late 1980's that we lost touch - we moved, she moved and addresses got lost, you know how it is sometimes! I'm sure they will still be living on Tassie somewhere, but Latrobe is the only place name that I can remember. Nowhere near you I suppose??


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 21, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Hey, I'll join in!! Sorry but cant see her going as far as August seeing the changes in the pics. So I'm going to give her a month and say 20th July and a baycolt with appy posibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latrobe is about 40 mins from where I am! My name is Anna but I don't know anyone from Latrobe. I do hope my mare lasts a while as it far too cold for her foal I think.... Just anxious though hoping things are all good..


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, of course you are in the winter months now - I keep forgetting, sorry. Perhaps you could buy a small rug for the foal just in case it is needed? A lot of folks find that the dog rugs - Labrador size - make good foal rugs for new little ones.


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2012)

I went smaller then labrador rugs for Finn. when he was a new born, tassy Anna, I would get some rugs especially if your having the cold weather that we have been lol


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 23, 2012)

UPDATE 23/6 well it looks as though mercedes has dropped some more, and vulva relaxed and more small amount of dry blood. No sign of milk but after finding some info from her last couple pregnancies she does not get a big milk bag. I can see pulsating of teats not sure if that means anything. Apart from that she is holding tale out further.


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 23, 2012)

Pics I took of Mercedes this morning.


----------



## Wings (Jun 23, 2012)

So Mercedes is a Southern Star girl?

I don't want to be 'Ye Olde Fusspot' but earlier you mentioned pelvis issues that you now believe the old owner tells everyone that so they don't breed, I never heard anything like that when purchasing my mare and have nothing bad to say about the stud. Just out of concern for your girl do you have anything that confirms or denies the possibility of pelvis issues?


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wings said:


> So Mercedes is a Southern Star girl?
> 
> I don't want to be 'Ye Olde Fusspot' but earlier you mentioned pelvis issues that you now believe the old owner tells everyone that so they don't breed, I never heard anything like that when purchasing my mare and have nothing bad to say about the stud. Just out of concern for your girl do you have anything that confirms or denies the possibility of pelvis issues?


She went to another stud when she was three that is the stud I was talking about. And it was hip She said pelvis at first but i rang her yesterday and funny as she thinks she will be fine very strange as was big issue now she says different.


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2012)

bellah32 said:


> She went to another stud when she was three that is the stud I was talking about. And it was hip She said pelvis at first but i rang her yesterday and funny as she thinks she will be fine very strange as was big issue now she says different.


Ah that makes more sense


----------



## bellah32 (Jun 26, 2012)

just after any ideas my pregnant mare has had clicking in rear heelfor few weeks it not bothering her at all and farrier says it is ok just added weight putting pressure on everything although it worse today but still not bothering her I have put her back in barn and am trying to find if this is normal and will pass when she has foal but it almost looks like it is dislocating when she walks. She doesnt hold it up at all so cant be hurting. Anyone heard of this??


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2012)

your lovely girl is looking good! that must be a comfort coming from the previous owner saying it should be ok.

although makes you a little concerned with her changing her tune



lol


----------



## lexischase (Jul 20, 2012)

Just read this thread! Any updates on your girlie? How is she doing? Still no baby?


----------



## bellah32 (Jul 21, 2012)

UPDATE Hi all well we are still waiting for the foal to arrive. I have added a couple of pics I took today. Is it normal for there to be a bald line from belly towards udder?, it can be seen in the pic of vulva. Don't know how much further we got but hopefully all runs well. Apparently she doesnt produce much of a bag so previous breeder/owner told me so I have no clue as to when she will foal.





with this last pic you can clearly see how her hips have sunken in.

Let me know what you think....Ta I am so anxious it driving me bats.....


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 21, 2012)

Great to have your update! She certainly looks closer, but not quite 'there' yet. How's her foot doing, she looks as though she's standing quite happily in your pics.

If you cant rely on her getting much of an udder, then perhaps keep an eye out for any colour changes just inside her vulva?

Please keep us updated on her progress - dont think it will be long before you have a new little one to delight over.


----------



## bellah32 (Jul 21, 2012)

_Hi her foot is still clicking although it not bothering her at all so will just have to hope all gets well when she loses the weight. Have been told that it is quite normal for this to happen due to ligament and tendons relaxing for birthing._

_It has been very wet muddy and cold here, she has been rolling in mud as you can see I know longer have my beautiful perfect white girl lol.... Give her a brush and she hates it well she hates most things at the moment so will have to wait until she more relaxed.... _


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2012)

Just wondering how things are going - any updates?


----------



## bellah32 (Jul 29, 2012)

These pics are from 27th July her flanks filling and she likes being alone more. Foal movements are not as big. I have locked her up in barn so she away from gelding as i worried he could hurt foal if born...Let me know what you think..Also there no hair around udder like was a month or two ago. Apparently she doesnt develop much of a bag and from my dates it anytime now but just dont know exact...pic below of her mid june


----------



## Wings (Jul 29, 2012)

She certainly is developing. I think you have awhile to go as she is still holding that foal high and the udder looks like it is 'thinking' of filling.

How much space does she have in the barn and is she still getting turnout? I've found it best to keep their routines as normal as possible and they need the time to move about... especially once they hit the last stage and start positioning that foal


----------



## bellah32 (Jul 29, 2012)

ok well maybe i should let her back out for a while... I did work out though that end august is latest she would foal as she was not on heat again september last year and the stallion was with another mare and didnt bother her at all again except sniffing and tasting her urine. her barn is about 4m across and about 8m long but I will let her out...thanks again


----------



## Wings (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds about the right kind of time frame, she's tracking along like my guys who have August/September dates.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the update! Looks like she is moving along nicely - even if she doesn't develop much of a bag before she foals, i would think she will fill a bit more than she has there at the moment, also her tummy needs to drop more as the foal moves into position.

And yes, it is vitally important that a mare gets plenty of exercise (and her grass) at this stage, but you do need to keep your gelding separate from now on. Can you not put him in the barn by day to give her your paddock, and reverse the process for the nights? You will also have to find a space for him elsewhere once she foals for safety's sake.

Really looking forward to seeing what she's hiding in there!


----------



## bellah32 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks to all and AnnaC, Thank you I will move gelding to another paddock I just didnt want to upset them as they are close but it is for the best too now. Can I ask how long after foal born can I put the three together? I am so eager to see the finally feels such a long pregnancy but bet feels longer for her.

Will keep you all posted.

Thanks


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 30, 2012)

Putting her and the foal back with your boy will depend upon Mercedes herself. She will certainly want two or three weeks to settle with her baby and to become relaxed. The easiest way to do things is to keep the pair of them in paddocks next to each other - you have time to make sure the dividing fence is really safe (be sure that the foal cannot get through any 'gaps' or roll underneath!!) - then when you are sure that the two 'adults' are well settled and that your boy is ignoring the foal, you can try them in together, keeping Mercedes on a halter and lead until the foal has fully met up with his new friend and been ignored. If all goes well, then Mercedes can be let loose and you will have your little family bak together again!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2012)

your mare is looking good



as the girls have said I would think august baby,



which is good



the longer she keeps that baby in there the warmer it will be



do you have a little rug for the new born foal? I think you will need it lol brr.

I get dog coats for mine, those little weather beeta fleece ones... they fit perfectly


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2012)

Any more changes to report?


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 4, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Any more changes to report?


Not much in way of changes although I have been living the gelding with her during the day and he is scratching her backside a lot which happens normally but it now a lot of times, don't know if that means anything. When I separate them in late afternoon she carries on yelling and pacing even though they are near eachother it quite sad which is why I gave in and let them be together during the day.


----------



## Wings (Aug 4, 2012)

Mine are all scratching but then they've all started shedding on our side of the world.

Is there anyway you can turn them out next to each other but not with each other?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 4, 2012)

It's fine for them to be together during the day as long as you are watching for any signs that she might be going to foal. Once she has foaled she wont be stressing about where he is I'm sure! But we dont need her getting over stressed on the run up to foaling. As Bree said, can you possibly keep them next to each other? Does she stress at night when you put her in the barn?


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 4, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> It's fine for them to be together during the day as long as you are watching for any signs that she might be going to foal. Once she has foaled she wont be stressing about where he is I'm sure! But we dont need her getting over stressed on the run up to foaling. As Bree said, can you possibly keep them next to each other? Does she stress at night when you put her in the barn?


They do go next to eachother in late afternoon and still that not good enough for her she carries on but what can I do? When I open gate in morning they go straight to eachother for a scratch. She has lost all winter coat around her backside but reckon thats from him scratching her there.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 4, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> It's fine for them to be together during the day as long as you are watching for any signs that she might be going to foal. Once she has foaled she wont be stressing about where he is I'm sure! But we dont need her getting over stressed on the run up to foaling. As Bree said, can you possibly keep them next to each other? Does she stress at night when you put her in the barn?


they do go next to eachother at night they can see and touch over fence and gate but she still gets upset. It getting more difficult in getting her in that paddock on her own in the afternoon as she knows now.


----------



## Wings (Aug 4, 2012)

If the birth isn't just around the corner I'd be tempted to leave them be and let her suck it up. Maybe put some hay down on the fencline and enocurage her to relax, it's easier and safer to push the issue now rather then later on. Maybe move the gelding rather then her?

My stallion wants to be in with his girls but he has settled for being over the fence where he can touch them and see them but won't be in the way for foaling.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok well I took some more pics of mercedes today. Foal still moving about I can see. Anyway let me know what you think.


----------



## Wings (Aug 6, 2012)

Udder is developing but that lopsided belly says you've still got some waiting to do. They belly will become equal and then sink as the foal gets into the correct position. I'm hearing two perspectives on our foaling season so far! One says it's likely to be quick as we have the perfect set up for an early spring while the other says the foals will stay in for long because it's so cold right now. If my girls are to be trusted their voting for the second option! Based on your girl's belly and udder I'd say she is currently just behind my Painted Lady in development so I imagine you're looking at an August/early September bub.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 7, 2012)

Well she is certainly moving quite fast in the right direction.






I would say a foal in another two or three weeks, but one can never be completely sure with these girls, so I would be watching her very closely from now on!


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2012)

wow look at that tummy! I agree with the girls



that udder needs to fill up more yet



but won't be long now woohoo!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok well went out this morning to check on mercedes and looks to me she has dropped a bit and when took pic from behind she thinned out and is not bigger on one side. I also took more pics of udder which I dont think looks like it changed although you can clearly see she been rubbing udder on dirt have no idea if that means anything. I have locked her in barn until I fix fences as the gelding found a way to crawl in her paddock. Not a bad day to be locked in there anyway as bit snowy and the silly girl was in it.Maybe I just too anxious lol.does anyone see what I see or think anything changed?.


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2012)

tummy definitely looks to have dropped a little... I agree about no change in the udder



she is progressing really well though



she might be one to bag up fast one of my mini mares, bags up only 1-2 weeks before then foals lol


----------



## Wings (Aug 8, 2012)

Bit hard to tell from that side angle, really need to be taken level with ehr rather then looking down. But that back angle looks like she has dropped. Udder still ver y unexciting except for it's new paint job



some mares are such grots!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2012)

I also think she has dropped a bit more. Will she let you handle her udder? Apart from the fact that it and inside her legs will need to kept brushed/clean when she gets nearer to foaling, a lot of mares 'sit' as they get up from rolling so they can rub their tummies and udder area on the ground for a good scratch. She may have a lot of dirt trapped between the two halves of her udder and you need to gently work this out with a warm moist (not wet) cloth. Most mares enjoy this once you can get to the spot!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all well changes with mercedes she is rolling and rubbing a lot there are hair patches everywhere in paddock she is even loving me scratch her(which is strange) Her udder looks a lot bigger today and she is not running to me as normal. She scratching everywhere and tail sticking out mostly all the time. I have more pics let me know what you think...


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 10, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> I also think she has dropped a bit more. Will she let you handle her udder? Apart from the fact that it and inside her legs will need to kept brushed/clean when she gets nearer to foaling, a lot of mares 'sit' as they get up from rolling so they can rub their tummies and udder area on the ground for a good scratch. She may have a lot of dirt trapped between the two halves of her udder and you need to gently work this out with a warm moist (not wet) cloth. Most mares enjoy this once you can get to the spot!


Hi she will not let me go near her udder at all but I put her in barn for the night with hay covering and she has cleaned herself quite a bit as you can see above.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 11, 2012)

She is moving forward quite suddenly, judging by her udder plus it looks as though she has dropped more in her tummy. I think you will see a foal sooner than we thought! I wouldn't be letting her out of my sight from now on.





I only mentioned about the mud on her teats because a lot of foals dont like the smell of mud when they first try to nurse - hopefully she will keep herself a bit cleaner. LOL!! Well done for putting the hay down in her barn, remember that a nice deep, fluffy bed for the new baby to snuggle down into, especially at nights, to keep warm and out of any draughts in the cold weather you are having at the moment - foals cannot regulate their body temperature for the first few weeks of their life and can easily get too cold or indeed, too hot!

Good luck!!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 11, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> She is moving forward quite suddenly, judging by her udder plus it looks as though she has dropped more in her tummy. I think you will see a foal sooner than we thought! I wouldn't be letting her out of my sight from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Anna had to say this I was showing my husband the pics of mercedes udder for comparison showing how big she has got in just 2 days and he said she got ages to go she needs heaps more milk in her bag as look at cows lol!!! Anyway I am hoping it very soon...


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL!! Dont you just love 'knowledgable' hubbies!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 11, 2012)

Well she could fit more in there but I certainly would say she'll do something sooner rather then later! Although things are really moving slower because of the cold, not sure if it's the bubs or their mums but I can't blame them... even though I really want my foals


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 11, 2012)

update! at 3am this morning my hubby checked on mare before going to work and she was ignoring him and walking around in circles and didnt stop as he shon torch and got closer so at 6 30am I went out to check on her and she was just standing in paddock there is no dripping milk or wax(previous owner cant remember if she waxes but said she doesnt get much of a big udder). She is rolling a fair bit but that is it I will go check again in hour or so. What do you think could it be tonight or next few days??? Oh and she keeps putting her backside to gelding at fence and he smells and rubs it dont know what that means....


----------



## Wings (Aug 11, 2012)

How does her udder feel? regardless of size or wax an udder kicking into that final gear will feel hotter and tighter. A small udder won't feel as tight as a large but it will feel different. She could potentialy be in first stage.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 12, 2012)

Wings said:


> How does her udder feel? regardless of size or wax an udder kicking into that final gear will feel hotter and tighter. A small udder won't feel as tight as a large but it will feel different. She could potentialy be in first stage.


My husband had a feel he said although it bigger it feels tighter and warm, he tried have a little squeeze but got nothing she does not like being touched down there.


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2012)

good steps forward to getting your little baby woohoo! would love some more pics please? she might be a very fast bagger.... keep a realy close eye on her... time is definitley getting closer to seeing her little baby she has been cooking!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 12, 2012)

There is no need to try to get any milk from her if she doesn't like her udder being handled, just a very gentle feel (with a warm hand!) would be sufficient to see if it is tighter/warmer/hot.

But at the rate that she has filled that udder, plus the fact that she has been rolling quite a bit, is really promising and I think you should be planning to watch her continuously from now on throughout the night if at all possible, and rarely being far from her during the day. Remember that even if the birth is straightforward, many mini foals simply dont escape the 'birth bag' and drown within seconds - nothing more upsetting for the mare or for horrid feelings of guilt on the part of the owner who popped away for a few moments to make a cuppa or visit the loo!! We have all done it, thinking we were safe for five minutes only to find that the mare has foaled, sometimes with tragic results. If you need to sleep or rest maybe you could find a friend who would do a 'sit in' for 4 or 5 hours in the afternoon for you (many are happier to help out during this time rather than take night watches!) providing that this friend is prepared to watch your mare and not the tv/be on a computer etc etc!!

In my personal opinion, if we breed from our little chips, then it is of utmost importance that we are prepared to watch over them 24/7 as they near foaling to give them the best possible chance to welcome their little baby into the world.





Wishing you good luck and a safe smooth foaling!


----------



## Wings (Aug 12, 2012)

Anna is very right



If you can MareStare or hire a foal alarm it can really help cutback on the time you lose doing it yourself.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 12, 2012)

I have searched to hire a foal alarm and no luck unfortunately and at $1000 I cant afford to buy one just for one use. I do get up and check on her through the night. She has had few foals before so hopefully I am there though but is scary and difficult as my husband works nights and i have 3 kids under 3. Would I hear her at all? I dont think much has changed in last couple of days I have added pics of this morning see what you think. I had a friend come over yesterday who breeds horses and she suggested I lock her in barn so I did as she said that the foal may get caught in fence or something. I just dont know if it time to lock her up.. I think I might let her out for the day while I am outside with her. If I could I would have her inside with me lol... I hope nothing goes wrong.Oh my hubby said udder feels warm and tight


----------



## Wings (Aug 12, 2012)

Check out the Foal Club on facebook, they should be able to recommend a place to hire an alarm. They can be real lifesavers. I have a mare here who never had a difficult birth, easy everytime just like her mother. Last year while my alarm was broken and I was just checking in with her she foaled between checks and I lost the foal. We suspect red bag but of course we'll never know what happened. That same season her mother had a difficult birth, the foal got stuck and mare & foal were only saved due to the foal alarm being on and alerting the owners.

I don't want to scare you but my point is anything can go wrong and in foaling those wrong things can take the life of mare and foal. When we put them in foal we owe them the hard slog at the end to do everything in our power to prevent tragedy.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 12, 2012)

Wings said:


> Check out the Foal Club on facebook, they should be able to recommend a place to hire an alarm. They can be real lifesavers. I have a mare here who never had a difficult birth, easy everytime just like her mother. Last year while my alarm was broken and I was just checking in with her she foaled between checks and I lost the foal. We suspect red bag but of course we'll never know what happened. That same season her mother had a difficult birth, the foal got stuck and mare & foal were only saved due to the foal alarm being on and alerting the owners.
> 
> I don't want to scare you but my point is anything can go wrong and in foaling those wrong things can take the life of mare and foal. When we put them in foal we owe them the hard slog at the end to do everything in our power to prevent tragedy.


Hi I am in tas and I honestly cannot find anyone who hires them here I have searched and rang everywhere even studs but they dont want to hire out or they are using them. Dont know what else to do.


----------



## Wings (Aug 12, 2012)

That's why I suggest asking on the Foal Club. There are a lot of Aussies on there from all over the country, if you post that you're in TAS and looking for foal alarm hire urgently someone may be able to help you out or direct you to a company hiring them out.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 12, 2012)

Wings said:


> That's why I suggest asking on the Foal Club. There are a lot of Aussies on there from all over the country, if you post that you're in TAS and looking for foal alarm hire urgently someone may be able to help you out or direct you to a company hiring them out.


will give it a go thanks...


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2012)

I really hope you are able to find a foal alarm! or get a camera! they really are life savers!!!

my friend Renee just recently had a foal born she had to duck out so she asked me to watch... she didn't think she was close to foaling... none of us did! anyway I was watching and all the sudden she got down and started pushing! I was on the phone to my friend within seconds and she raced home! the foal was delivered fine, and she got out there just in time to clear the sac but if she hadn't of had the camera and had gone out... who knows whether the foal could have cleared the sac... she could have lost her first foal of the season. I don't mean to scare you but I know how easily it can be to lose a foal! as bree has mentioned... even if you can't get her on marestare can you get a little camera so you can watch and listen to her from the house? I'm not sure how close she is to u guys but this worked for me its a cheaper option but works brilliantly and connects easily to computer and marestare...

this is the new model to the one I have... its a bit more expensive then my one, but I think still affordable especially considering that you might save a life or two!

http://dicksmith.com.au/product/HS3010/uniden-digital-wireless-baby-video-monitor

I'm sure there are other cheaper options for you but baby monitors are an easy way to go... I'm sure she will foal fine, but we can't guarantee that...

definitley watch her close for sure! I think maybe another week... but she could go anyday now...

if you do get marestare let us know we will definitley keep an eye on her for you!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok after asking on many sites and ringing vets and studs I finally got a reply and went and hired and collected a foal alarm today but unfortuantely as she is in a tin barn I am not getting reception but my husband going to try running a wire again further tomorrow and hopefully that helps. I cant believe it it works out of barn but not inside any advice???


----------



## Wings (Aug 13, 2012)

The metal can really mess with the signal, depending on your model you may be able to boost the reception via an aerial or a wire. Not sure outside of that because I foal down outside and the signal has been excellent.

Also something I do, check the transmitter regularly for battery issues. I check mine if I haven't heard it in awhile and I change battery weekly, more if the mare is triggering a lot of false alarms.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 13, 2012)

We all really appreciate how hard you are trying to get everything right for your girl - it cant be easy for you either with 3 little humans to look after too! Firstly, I must differ from those breeders that came to visit you - it is most important that mares have plenty of freedom to exercise on a daily basis, especially on the run up to foaling. Quite apart from the fact that they dont want any changes in their diets - eg. keeping them in away from any normal grazing - they also need to be able to roll to help position the foal, so please dont go shutting her in during the daytime unless she is showing signs of foaling of course!

Another good sign that she is getting near to foaling is that her vulva will become swollen looking as she gets close. Also, if she will let you gently look inside, the inside will have changed from a salmon pink colour to a deep red - this happens with most mares, often signalling 24 hours to foaling, and the colour change is really easy to see.

May I just mention a couple of other things - sorry, I hope you are not getting too confused by everything - have you got a dose of wormer handy? A lot of us like to worm the mare within 12 hours of foaling just as a precaution, also if you use an Ivermectin based wormer it is said to help prevent the foal getting the scours when the mare has her foaling heat. (this year two of my mares foaled early and they had been wormed the week before they foaled so I didnt like to repeat the worming so soon - both their foals scoured at around the 10 day mark when the mares had their foaling heat, whereas two years ago I had 13 mares foal and all had a dose of Ivermectin within 12 hours of foaling - not one of their foals scoured!) So there may be some truth in this idea!?

Secondly, please remember to remove your mare's headcollar literally as soon as she foal - too much danger of a foal putting a foot through it while trying to stand (if the mare is still down) or doing the same if the mare has her head down eating her food or hay.

And lastly (!!) having at last got your foal safely on the ground and having dipped the cord, done a quick check on the sex and seen that all seems well, move out of the stall and let the mare and foal bond. Foals dont see clearly fora couple of weeks after their birth, they go by smell, and it is important that the smell they latch on to is their dams - not that of any human beings. So these first few hours (we always give them several days!) are important for the mare and foal to bond together - after all the foal does belong to the mare and not to us! Of course, if the foal has need of medical assistance, then early human interference is obviously necessary, but under normal circumstances less is better. Dont worry too much about your new foal getting established at the milk bar - as long as it is on its feet, moving about strongly and every now and again actively searching for the udder, it will find it in the end. Many foals take 6 hours or longer to get established and drinking properly so dont panic unless you think there is something wrong. Do keep an eye on them both from a suitable distance, your mare might need some pain relief after foaling, she might want to lay down most of the time or maybe roll and appear very uncomfortable, which will mean that she will not be standing for the foal to find the udder, so you may need veterinary assistance if this happens. If she is fine, then she will also appreciate a warm moist/wet mash of her normal food and some fresh soft hay - she has to get her system working again plus she needs to keep up her stength and make plenty of milk for her new baby!!

I cant wait for you to announce your new arrival - dont think you have much longer to wait!! Good luck!


----------



## Wings (Aug 13, 2012)

A lot of great advice Anna!

On the topic of dipping the stump I use the purple Cetrigen spray instead of diluted iodine, much easier to apply and still does the job. You can easily spray on more later if you need to. That's what I had to do with Storm last year as he loved the mud


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 13, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> We all really appreciate how hard you are trying to get everything right for your girl - it cant be easy for you either with 3 little humans to look after too! Firstly, I must differ from those breeders that came to visit you - it is most important that mares have plenty of freedom to exercise on a daily basis, especially on the run up to foaling. Quite apart from the fact that they dont want any changes in their diets - eg. keeping them in away from any normal grazing - they also need to be able to roll to help position the foal, so please dont go shutting her in during the daytime unless she is showing signs of foaling of course!
> 
> Another good sign that she is getting near to foaling is that her vulva will become swollen looking as she gets close. Also, if she will let you gently look inside, the inside will have changed from a salmon pink colour to a deep red - this happens with most mares, often signalling 24 hours to foaling, and the colour change is really easy to see.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much everything you have wrote is a help and I will be doing and getting prepared. Thanks again...Appreciate this


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok well we think we have foal alarm working after running wire to barn she is in paddock where barn is and I have attached monitor to her halter and she is not liking it there she rubbing it along gate and coming to me wanting me to take it off. It is on pretty good but wanting to know if this is a normal thing as would hate her to break it. I also noticed her motions are quite soft today but cannot see any wax or milk dripping.


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2012)

yes brilliant advice as always Anna





yippee! so excited you were able to get a foal alarm! well done you for hunting around



hope hubby is able to get it up and running!!!

how is she looking this morning? can we get some new piccies please?

sounds like its just in time







Wings said:


> A lot of great advice Anna!
> 
> On the topic of dipping the stump I use the purple Cetrigen spray instead of diluted iodine, much easier to apply and still does the job. You can easily spray on more later if you need to. That's what I had to do with Storm last year as he loved the mud


oooh do you really Bree?? hmmm excellent  of course it would work brilliantly I hadn't even thought of that! we always have cetrigen spray here for the cattle and iodine is not so easy to get.

Thanks for the great tip


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 13, 2012)

This is a pic I just took of her udder today...


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 13, 2012)

_Ok she is not putting her tail down it up all time and like i said her poo much softer.. What does this mean please??_


----------



## Wings (Aug 13, 2012)

The udder is looking good, almost shiny. Think you're close!



bellah32 said:


> Ok well we think we have foal alarm working after running wire to barn she is in paddock where barn is and I have attached monitor to her halter and she is not liking it there she rubbing it along gate and coming to me wanting me to take it off. It is on pretty good but wanting to know if this is a normal thing as would hate her to break it. I also noticed her motions are quite soft today but cannot see any wax or milk dripping.


I haven't had an issue with the transmitter but my girls are usually wearing their halters for at least a few days before I add it. She might also just be itching out winter coat and it has nothing to do with the transmitter, some of the horses here are turning into pretzels scratching themselves







cassie said:


> oooh do you really Bree?? hmmm excellent  of course it would work brilliantly I hadn't even thought of that! we always have cetrigen spray here for the cattle and iodine is not so easy to get.
> 
> Thanks for the great tip


One of the best bits of advice I got in my first year of foaling



That and if you have to cut the cord don't bother trying to tie it with floss or string just use a heavy duty peg as a clamp. Takes a second to put on and again only takes one person! A lot of my kit is set up for solo foaling as I only get help in an emergency.


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2012)

her udder is looking great



a few more days to a week I think



but watch her carefully just in case... she should fill that udder a bit more and the teats should start to seperate...

my mare used to try get hers off at first but got used to it after a while... I'm sure she will be fine





the fact that she has loose stools is interesting... she could be cleaning out ready to foal... what has her behaviour been like today? anything unusual?? can we see a pic of her tummy side on? to see how the foal is sitting...


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I just been out with her in paddock and she is pooing (quite often) more than urinating and very jumpy and bites at herself and rolling I got some pics of her I will attach and a couple of her rolling. I also attached a pic of vulva let me know what you think thanks.






You can see in this last pic how her back leg out she keeps standing like that almost like a stretch....


----------



## Wings (Aug 13, 2012)

Hard to tell under the fluff but it looks like her back end may have gotten to the jelly stage. Vulva looks loose, will she let you check colour?

I'm reluctant to comment on the rolling/biting just because everyone is doing it here... even the yearling colts and I know they aren't due



Yes it all can be an indicator but it could be for either, or both, reasons!


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah she is looking good



watch her closely!  she could hang out for a bit longer or she could foal with what she has in that udder... I'm very glad you have got that alarm


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh yes I think you are in the count down stage to seeing your new baby!!





So exciting!! Try not to panic - we all get that 'butterfly feeling' in our tummies as we see our precious girls start serious labour - she will need you to keep calm and be ready to assist if needed. I always sit/stand quietly in the corner of my stalls when the girls finally start foaling, then I'm ready to quietly move forward, once the mare starts pushing, to check the position of the coming foal. You will see the white bag appear, mostly with one leg slightly in front of the other. If you can, now is the time to approach quietly to feel further up inside the mare (do not break the white bag) to check for the hard 'stub' of the approaching nose which you should find about 4" further back on a level with the foal's knees (approx) All present and correct and you are good to go!! The mare may get up and then go down again at this stage, not to worry, just stand back quietly and approach her again when she settles down to continue pushing. I like to get hold of the foals front legs at this stage (holding it's canon bones not it's hooves) and gently keep some pressure there to help the mare with her birth contractions - not actually pulling, but more to prevent the foal moving backwards each time between the contractions. As soon as the foal's body is out - the back hooves may not completely clear the mare, this is fine - break the white bag quickly and gently run your fingers down the front of the foals face to help clear any mucus from the foal's nostrils. Baby will snort and shake its head and start to breathe. Clear the rest of the white bag from the foal's back but leave it laying where it is for now. This is the time that extra blood supply will be flowing down the cord from Momma to baby. Your girl will probably now sit up and reach round to greet her new child. It is good if she stays down for a short while at this time, so you may have to move baby a little closer to her so she can reach round to its nose to say 'welcome'. The longer the mare stays down to let the blood flow through the cord the better, then the cord should break naturally when either the mare gets up or the foal struggles to stand fo the first time. It is quite a good idea to have a towel handy or plenty of dry hay/straw to hand so you can give the foal a bit of a rub while it is still lying next to its Momma - it help to get the circulation going. You can also check the sex now before the foal gets up - saves you looking once it and Momma are up on their feet and upsetting your girl who may think you are interferring with her baby. As soon as baby is up for the first time, dip or spray the cord stump and then stand back or leave the stall completely. Your girl is an experienced mare and will be well capable to looking after her new baby.

There is nothing so wonderful as being there to assist with the birth of your own special new baby, and you will get so much pleasure from just standing watching its first attempts to stand - we always go and fetch a celebration cuppa and then return to watch for the next half an hour or so!



All there is left to do is to give your girl her warm wet feed and a new pile of hay and you can relax. We still keep a regular watch on them both for the next few hours to check that the foal has found the milk bar, but they normally have no trouble with this.

A small word of warning, some mares can be very protective of their babies, and not even want you in the stall with them. I always respect this, and leave them be because I find that the mares quickly realise that I have no interest in their babies, so they relax and are happy to have me around. So dont worry too much, but be aware that your girl could be one who even threatens you or keeps herself between you and the foal if you are near. Never get between a mare and her foal at this early stage! Other mares seem to positively push their foals close to you, wanting to introduce them - hopefully your girl will be one of these!





LOL!! I seemed to have done it again - I'm well known for my long 'epistles', you will get used to me coz I'm always rambling - my apologies!!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 14, 2012)

Had a quiet night here no alarm going off and I went and checked incase it was playing up but nothing exciting happening. It even looks like her motions aren't as soft anymore a little but not as much. I will go check her udder when a bit more sunshine... I hate this waiting don't know if it worse than me waiting when having my twins.... But at least she seems ok and happy.. Hopefully all happening soon.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 14, 2012)

The last week before foaling is always the hardest/most worrying/most frustrating/most exciting!! But one thing is certain - that baby WILL get itself born before too long!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 14, 2012)

The alarm not going off is a good sign, as long as it isn't flat





My girls have always set the alarm off less in the final days.


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2012)

sounds like its getting closer



so exciting for you!!

my mare Suzie didn't set the alarm off much at all at the end... and she was usually a snuggle bug and slept all night long... you will notice the changes in her


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 16, 2012)

No changes I don't think but have taken a couple photos this morning. It is about 8 degrees toady and pooring down rain. Her poo's have gone back to normal. Don't think much changed with her udder either. I did notice that last night and night before she has a spot where she likes to lay down as it obvious as hair everywhere and hay all flattened. Oh as you can see in the image from behind she does not look pregnant but it is clear from looking at side.


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2012)

looking good



I think her udder has filled a little bit more woohoo!

she is definitley preggers by those photose LOL but see how her lowest point is very close to her back legs? when she is closer to foaling you will notice the position of the foal with go more toward the centre of the belly even more toward the front legs thats when she gets that V look to her... even from behind she is still looking lopsided... but she is definitley getting there and i think you will have a baby soon!! maybe in the next week still I think, but definitley getting there!  you must be getting so excited now! have you got a foal kit ready?

stay safe down there.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 17, 2012)

You might not see much by way of changes, but things are happening. The reason she doesn't look so pregnant from behind is because the foal has dropped more closely into the 'ready' position.

Not much longer to wait!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 17, 2012)

Went out and checked on her and she is obviously liking her bed she has made it still in same place. I have realised from that that transmitter is not working must be from tin barn even though we ran a wire and it worked the other day when we tried now it not. Maybe the length of wire too long. Does anyone have any ideas on how I can fix this to get reception I do not have anywhere else to put her only a small shed which I think is too small at about 2.5m x2 fully closed in.


----------



## Wings (Aug 17, 2012)

Check the battery isn't flat first, it might be working harder to send the signal and draining faster?

Worst comes to worst you might just have to foal down outside and then move mum and bubs into the stable if they need it.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all, don't know what it means but it like she wanting to poo but doesnt as she holds tail up and i can see her bowel contracting but no poo however she is still pooing but does this often. Does this mean anything she also looks different as in not as healthy as thinning along spine and flanks. I see pulsating where foal is and it more than normal and she even notices it and turns around and bites but it continues and this pulsating does not stop. I had a feel of her tummy for a second and it very tight.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't like the sound of this.... I have not been following your mare's progress too closely, but if she were mine, I would at least call my vet and see what he/she says. The pulsating could be "thumps"??? Do a search on here for thumps and you can see a video of our mare going this. Looking at her flank COULD be starting labor but it could also be colic. I am concerned because you say she looks different and not as healthy, because that is not what you would expect.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 18, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> I don't like the sound of this.... I have not been following your mare's progress too closely, but if she were mine, I would at least call my vet and see what he/she says. The pulsating could be "thumps"??? Do a search on here for thumps and you can see a video of our mare going this. Looking at her flank COULD be starting labor but it could also be colic. I am concerned because you say she looks different and not as healthy, because that is not what you would expect.


Hi she not showing any signs of colic or thumps from the symptoms I seen on google. To me I think that it maybe because she is close to foaling and losing winter coat. She is not sweating. And foals movements are good. Although with colic it hard to tell in late pregnancy as it uncomfortable being pregnant but she is not moaning or making noise when she is laying or rolling. I also read with thumps the mare will make a hiccup noise and she is not doing that....when i say she thinned out along top it not really thinned out just noticeable to me. She also very quiet today her vulva seems much more relaxed.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 18, 2012)

Her poo is softening up again. ... I will not add it as not nice with the poo lol. I have just been out to her again and she swishing her tail alot and pooing often and not whole poos so I have put her in barn. I took pic of vulva and noticed she got poo on so not as clean dont know if that means anything. She keeps putting her backside to barn wall or gate.


----------



## JAX (Aug 19, 2012)

I would be watching your girl VERY closely now!





Sounds like shes feeling pressure back there.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor girl I letting her out then things change so I lock her back up.... I am so over this waiting.....I bet she is too..


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 19, 2012)

I think you are getting to the point of camping out in her barn with her over night!! Pretty sure this is not possible for you, but you get my meaning - watch her every minute that you can!!

it is difficult to say from just looking at pictures (however good they are) as against being with the mare and being able to observe first hand, but she is more or less at the stage where while sitting watching, the watcher decides nothing is happening immediately, so makes a quick trip to the loo or to make a cuppa to return to find a foal on the stall floor!! These mares can be very sneaky so be warned. LOL!!

Sending prayers for a smooth straightforward foaling.


----------



## Wings (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd be paying very close attention, and vet if concerned. I always say I'd rather the call out fee for nothing then the big bill for something and a vet can put your mind at ease or explain what you are seeing. Personally I wouldn't expect to eb seeing a lot of foal movement at this time, they're out of room and apart from that shift into the the birth position they aren't as active as when you can feel the flutters a few months ago.

If she is not used to being stabled she might go into lockdown when brought inside, mares can hold off until they feel it is right and it's why most of mine foal down outside, they hate it in the stalls! That might explain why you're seeing a lot of stop and start.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 19, 2012)

Wings said:


> I'd be paying very close attention, and vet if concerned. I always say I'd rather the call out fee for nothing then the big bill for something and a vet can put your mind at ease or explain what you are seeing. Personally I wouldn't expect to eb seeing a lot of foal movement at this time, they're out of room and apart from that shift into the the birth position they aren't as active as when you can feel the flutters a few months ago.
> 
> If she is not used to being stabled she might go into lockdown when brought inside, mares can hold off until they feel it is right and it's why most of mine foal down outside, they hate it in the stalls! That might explain why you're seeing a lot of stop and start.


Ok I have decided to lock my gates around house and let her in here this afternoon as then I can almost guarantee the alarm will work and I am close by as you may be right maybe she not liking the barn. Some nice grass here too.I can always move them when foal born....


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2012)

sounds like a great idea





the pics look like she is moving forward



yay! sounds like it won't be long.... keep a close eye on her, it does seem strang with the amount she is pooing, and the strange movements... hmmm.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well not much change in her today foal still moving a little not as big movements her udder doesnt seem any bigger but looks as though she got a bit of chafing I will give her a wash under there well try to tomorrow. She is stretching out back legs a bit standing like she not comfortable and her tail still up a lot. But she eating well and poo back to normal again. I am telling myself september now as I am so sick of waiting and hoping to be woken through the freezing night. Well hopefully soon but from her udder staying the same it doesnt look much like it does it? Shouldn't it be growing? I have not got vet in as they said not much they can do if foal still moving and she eating and quite ok.


----------



## Wings (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like we have ourselves a race now with her and Painted Lady




we should tell them, maybe the competition will speed them up?


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wings said:


> Looks like we have ourselves a race now with her and Painted Lady
> 
> 
> 
> we should tell them, maybe the competition will speed them up?


ok well the race is on lol.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 20, 2012)

well went took kids to school and shop came back and alarm was going this is the first time she has set it off and she is in house yard. I noticed she doing the cow pattie poos again and her udder is bigger I have added a pic.looks to me on next to right teat is a lump hope nothing serious.


----------



## JAX (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmmm now that I have not seen before, I too hope it is nothing serious and that it will not keep foal from being able to properly latch onto that teat.


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2012)

wow udder is looking great! won't be long long! (I'm no expert... and the others will be ale to confirm or disagree with this) but I'm wondering if the lumps on her udder could be the starting of her teats filling up? the others will confirm for us... but thats what I'm thinking it is... when I go home for lunch I'll try to find a pic of my girl just before she had Finn, might give you a good idea





good luck, I'm glad that you were able to hear the alarm working! thats great! I think your going to get a new foal very sooN!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 21, 2012)

You are right Cassie - most mares get what looks like extra 'lumps' at the top of their teats as the milk supply starts to fill the teats themselves, so I would think this is what is happening here. It usually happens within days of foaling!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2012)

YAY



how is she this morning? I remember Suzie once she got to this stage she seemed to make little changes each day...


----------



## Wings (Aug 21, 2012)

This is the stage I have a love/hate relationship with



I love watching the changes... but I so wish they would hurry up!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi thought I would add pic of her udder today it looks as though her teats are separated more and there lump near both teats so maybe milk filling. She set alarm off agin last night I ran out excited but another false alarm...So still playing waiting game...


----------



## Wings (Aug 22, 2012)

Are you able to get a shot from behind her to see how the udder looks at that angle? At a guess I'd say she'll put more in it but they can fill so differently that it's ahrd to tell how long she'll take to do that.

I still think it's a race between her, Robin and Painted Lady



Come on girls!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2012)

definitley the teats filling



woohoo!!! won't be long!!! I bet your excited LOL its so exciting!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just tried to wash udder and it made a dangerous adventure so we did our best and she not liking getting touched in that area at all for a girl who doesnt normally kick she tried her best and got my hubby luckily he jumped back and only got the end of it. So we have decided to not touch there again. No chance of getting any drops ever for ph test.... Can't get a pic of udder from behind either maybe when I follow her for a while and catch a pic when she doing her business.


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2012)

how is she this morning?

crankiness is normal LOL poor thing! sounds like she is getting close!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 23, 2012)

I took a few pics this morning not the best. There is one of udder from behind was best I could get. One from underneath and one of her side on. My hubby said when he tried to wash udder yesterday he tried squeeze for some milk but didnt get any but was a fight going on she does not want to be touched there so dont know if he did it properly or what.


----------



## Wings (Aug 23, 2012)

She's getting there





I'd guess that those teats need to seperate a little more and I think you might see a bit more sag in that belly, but really these are small things now that could change quickly or slowly.

I'd also stop fussing with her udder, no point getting her riled up and establishing that as not a nice place to be. Painted Lady went from not wanting me touching it at all to letting me have a good feel but that was over 2 weeks of very slow work and lots of bribes with food and scratches. But I'll be rebreeding her so I want the next pregnancy to be easier on us both so establishing udder skills is a must. The other problem with getting into a fight over the udder is you don't want to stress them but you can't let them drive you off, it just makes it harder in the future.

It's quite a vulnrable spot so we can't blame them for being touchy about it... it's just so much easier when they aren't!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Wings said:


> She's getting there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I could send her somewhere until she has foal as this is driving me bats this waiting I am sure the same with you waiting on your mares......


----------



## Wings (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome to the "so close but not quite there" insanity!



Don't worry you're not alone


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with Bree, I wouldn't worry too much about trying to get milk from her. All my girls are good about me having a gentle feel of their udders, but I dont think any of them would want me to be squeezing, squashing or pulling on their teats looking for any milk! She has a good bag there so she will have milk when the time comes, so best not to upset her at this stage by doing something that she clearly dislikes! A gentle feel will tell you how the udder is changing - most mares udders are more firm after standing in at nights and softer after 'exercising' by walking around during the day, when the udder feels just as firm after time outside as it does after standing in, then you are getting really close to foaling. So just a gentle feel will be enough for you to get this indication.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree, I wouldn't worry about not being able to get milk. I started out testing milk to get an indication of how close our three mares were to foaling, and then as they got closer I gave up! I realized that things can either change very quickly - or not - and at this point you need to watch the mare VERY closely, no matter what the udder or pH says! We have all been there, so know what you are going through. Each day seems like forever in those last few days before foaling!!! Hoping for an uneventful delivery SOON.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi all just wanted to say how great you guys have all been and I am glad I found this forum..... Great advice of everyone who has posted on my topic aswell as others that I have been reading. Hopefully I know enough for when this foal is coming... thanks again and hoping it wont be too long until I have some pics of a nice little healthy foal and mum.


----------



## lexischase (Aug 24, 2012)

We all enjoy hearing about your lovely lady! How is she doing???


----------



## Wings (Aug 24, 2012)

It's quite a learning curve isn't it! And it's a curve that never seems to stop either


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok well things seem weird today as when looked under at her udder a few hours ago things looked relatively the same and I just went again took some pics didnt show up on their but I can see at end of both nipples dots that look like dirt at centre of both. I also took pics of her vulva well Under her tail and when I go close up on pic I can see some fleshy colour (where the lighter pink skin is on pic about half way) and looks almost dilated a little dont know if you can see in pic but let me know what you think.... I put a side pic of her today as well. Apart from all that she seems normal still eating I did not see foal move though...




Please be it please come out foalllyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 25, 2012)

Your 'dots' on the ends of her teats are just a bit of secretion - bit like the stuff you can get in the corner of your eyes when you wake in the mornings, perfectly normal!

Her udder looks a little more filled - getting down into the teats from the look of your pics. Will she let you gently look just inside her vulva - the colour inside will (most possibly) change from a gentle salmon pink to a deep red very soon before she foals (can be a day or two or even hours) and is a good 'last minute' sign.

And yes, you need to get down on your knees beside her to give us a true 'side on' picture so we can properly see how her tummy drop is positioned.





Dont think you have long to go now!!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just went out to check mercedes and take a couple of pics and she is shaking it is cold and wet here she will not keep a coat on I am guessing that she is cold there is plenty shelter around my house but she is silly and wont go under shelter so I have put her in barn but the alarm does not work there. I have added a few pics one quite fuzzy but u can see still. I did what you asked and bent down and took pics. I again tried to work out her date and she had to have got pregnant in aug or september last year as October he never hopped on her he would smell and leave her He also had a new mare in paddock then who is also in foal. He was geldered end nov.


Dont know if you girls can see the small amount of blood like chafing between teats mid udder we have washed it with antiseptic but it still there is this a normal thing?

I have figured out that I will empty our lttle wooden shed which is about 2.5mx2.5m fill floor with hay and put her in there at night as the alarm will then work it will just be a bit small of an area but she can still roll and stratech in there and it safe.


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2012)

She's coming along well!

If you're concerned through her some extra hay, not only does it replace the energy lost through shivering but the process of digesting the hay has a warming effect on the horse's system. I rarely rug so all of mine get hay on the cold nights


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 25, 2012)

I sent the pics to a lady who breeds horses not mini's and got response and she seems to think I am probably going to be waiting a few more weeks aaarrrrrggggghhhh I wish I knew if it was I would just leave her with gelding god I am hoping not a few more weeks....


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2012)

You could be, but you might not be





One of the reasons I hate committing to a "she'll foal within blah" type statement is mare's dont do the same thing as each other, they carry different they develop milk differently, none of them have read the textbook!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 25, 2012)

A shot I just got from behind her.... And a better clearer side pic


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I dont think you will be waiting another few weeks - more likely within a week, in my opinion. BUT, as Bree says, mares simply dont read the rule book! LOL!!

I think your idea of your shed sounds a good one, providing she is happy with it and can get out for plenty of exercise. The only thing with small spaces is the lack of room for you to be in there helping at the birth with a mare laid flat out as well - still all the space in the world doesn't stop some mares trying to give birth with their backsides up against a wall! LOL!!


----------



## chandab (Aug 26, 2012)

bellah32 said:


> Dont know if you girls can see the small amount of blood like chafing between teats mid udder we have washed it with antiseptic but it still there is this a normal thing?


Can't really see it, but its likely just dried sloughed skin cells and dirt that seems to accumulate there, much like the smegma that collects on geldings and stallions. I usually just use baby wipes and clean the area, if its really dried on and hard to removed, then warm water on a cloth to soften and then remove the ick. [if she'll let you.]


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 26, 2012)

don't know if this a sign firstly alarm went off at 5am I went out and she was rubbing backside on fence. I just been out watching her again she seems sleepy (closing eyes) and I notice what looks like big breaths and can see her backside moving each time as well and when I look at her face it doesnt look as though it her doing the big breaths she then put her backside against fence and rubbed vigorously and stamped her back legs. She let me rub her backside. When these big like breaths happen she lifts tail. She is still eating and just now walking about. This breathing or whatever it is bothers her now and then as she turns to look. Is this a sign or nothing?

Its been an hour since I wrote above and I went out to her again and she was rubbing backside full on for a few minutes I could see she was rubbing vulva apart does look quite a bright red and she was stamping her legs. She walked away and is eating again and now and then holds tail up to one side>>>


----------



## Wings (Aug 26, 2012)

i'm going to use the often said phrase: What Diane said


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 27, 2012)

I too agree with Diane and would be watching her like a hawk from now on. She is doing all the 'actions' of a mare getting close to foaling. It's good to see her relax a bit and eating, but dont let this make you think that you can relax - I have actually have mares get down and foal with the hay they were eating still in their mouths!!

Good luck - baby will soon be here!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok well went checked her this morning and she is ok and I guess we still waiting, I was so excited once again thinking this would be it but know. Well it a miserable day here pouring rain and cold so maybe today.(I hope and wish).

Thanks everyone so sorry so many false alarms but at least it will happen soon hopefully before sep.


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2012)

no worries, we are here to help and get you through this



she sounds like she is getting close! very exciting!!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 27, 2012)

Got these pics thought they were cute she so sleepy she was laying down for over 15 mins... Poor Mercedes think she has had enough...


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 27, 2012)

I took a pic of her vulva she wont let me open. But thought I would put the one from two days ago and today on here. She seems to have opened up.


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah she is gettign there... you can see the wrinkles are bigger.. she is probably having to scrunch up more as its elongaating.... all steps forward





naw those sleep pics are SOO cute! what a lovely girl she is!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi I went out to see her this morning and was watching for foal movement and noticed her left flank it looked like a hoof moving about is this normal? I would have thought the foals hooves and head would be stuck..... I cannot notice foal moving in any other part just at flank.


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2012)

sounds like foal is in postition! woohoo! (she could change the position of the foal again yet...) but movement in the flank is great as it shows that baby is in the foaling position and hopefully! fingers crossed ready to come out and meet the world!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 29, 2012)

cassie said:


> sounds like foal is in postition! woohoo! (she could change the position of the foal again yet...) but movement in the flank is great as it shows that baby is in the foaling position and hopefully! fingers crossed ready to come out and meet the world!


LOL I was worried something was wrong. She is obviously pretty uncomfortable now as she likes to stand with backside against things and just moping around today the poor girl.... Udder has no change.


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2012)

yeah no its fine




its so hard though when something changes that your not sure about isn't it! you've come so far and you don't want anything to go wrong... I'm happy as long as I see movement


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2012)

how is she today? or tonight? whatever it is for you LOL


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all well she is still rolling a bit and she not as active so just dont know I can hear some grumbling in her tummy must be gas. She is eating grass like she has been starving... I got a couple of pics and it was while she doing a wee but shows her vulva and also the relaxation of it I really hope no one is offended I am sorry if you are.. I also got udder shot but it not to clear..


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 29, 2012)

cassie said:


> how is she today? or tonight? whatever it is for you LOL


 Hi I am in tassie so it same time as you lol... I added some pics below


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 29, 2012)

Added couple pics from behind I didnt lift tail though just didnt want to annoy her as she seems a little uncomfortable she standing for long while so I just stay back.. Hope you can see enough from them


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2012)

WATCH HER VERY CLOSELY!!!! wow look at that udder!!!!

haha i forgot your in Tazzy hehe sorry LOL

that udder looks ready to go to me


----------



## Wings (Aug 30, 2012)

She is looking so very close!!!

The internal colouring is excellent and that udder looks so very close!

All very exciting





And remember we're all breeders here, we don't get offended easily



which is probably why no one invites me around for dinner anymore....hmmmmm.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh YES!! She could go at any time now!! Now is the time to get your chair out plus a thermos of coffee (or whatever!) and/or other supplies and park yourself right alongside her, especially over night, ready to receive that little bundle that she has been hiding all this time! LOL!!





Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh my god I am so scared it 7 15pm here I just went out to check her and she seems fine but I checked her udder and one has definite wax... So how long now who knows??


----------



## Wings (Aug 30, 2012)

General rule of thumb is if there is wax you will see a foal within 24-48 hours. Some mares will go longer but the two mares I have had wax on both foaled within 24 hours.

Is it proper wax or just that white dot? I'd be guessing proper based on her earlier photos.

As for being scared take a deep breath, double check your foaling kit and make sure your phone is charged in case you need to call out for the vet. Re read labour signs and typical birth patterns to refresh your mind. Now remember that most foalings go just fine, you are there to watch and help if needed in a calm (but excited



) way.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 30, 2012)

Any of mine that have waxed during the day have foaled that night.





I agree with giving your vet a call to put them on alert just in case and do make sure you have your phone charged. Do you have a friend who can sit up with you overnight - so nice to have company at this time, plus they can help with any phone calls or just give moral support even if they know nothing about horses!!

Good luck - I'm sure all will be fine, she's an experienced mare and has done this before!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 30, 2012)

She did it WOOOHHHOOO 5 05am alarm went off and I went out and she had the the white bag lump and it just happened so quick I watched(while crying) and she did everything great it 5 30 here now and foal still trying to balance. It is a brown like daddy cant see sex as mare very protective I cant even move them. They in yard and it bloody cold...


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 30, 2012)

Best pics I can get until it lighter. I just got jumper on foal and forgot to feel sex but will let you know. Luckily foal was up against fence so I leant over and put coat on.... Already foal walking around and had a drink from mum all great things and I was so scared something might go wrong wow finally its happened I will never put myself through this again or put my hubby through it lol.


----------



## phoebeq (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats!! I can't wait for pics



Now, Robin just needs to pop her little one out


----------



## phoebeq (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh, you posted just as I was



Glad that you got the coat on...it looks cold outside! Daylight cannot come soon enough! I wanna see some dry shots!


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## lexischase (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh how cute! Congrats!!! So happy it was such an easy foaling, can't wait for more photos!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 30, 2012)

WOO HOO!!!! Many congrats!!




:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp

Now you need to get them in and give her a warm wet mash of a small amount of her normal food - continue with these small wet feeds throughout the day as she needs 'gentle' food to go through her system to begin with alongside some soft hay. If it is not wet then they can go back out for an hour or two in the day so she can get some grass through her digestion, but if you are having really cold nights then they are better inside for the foal's sake even though he/she has a jumper on. If you can get her in by tempting her with food, then I would take her headcollar off as it is too easy for a baby to get a foot through the noseband and have a nasty accident.

How is she? No signs of colic or being very uncomfortable? Is baby taking plenty of drinks? Dont forget to worm her when you get her in for her food and perhaps get hubby to hold her while you dip or spray the baby's cord. But dont worry that she seems over protective, the good Momma's often are - just be careful never to get yourself between her and the foal and to keep other family members/visiting friends watching from a distance. She will relax more in a few days if she is not over stressed by too much human attention now.

Well done - cant wait to see some daylight pictures!!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi mare eating green grass foal is a colt well when I saw it poo I seen a pink thing pop out between its legs so I am guessing it colt. I am alone with my 3 little kids so can only run out check and come back in hubby be home in about 1/2 hour. I have seen that mare looks as though she hiccupping now and then I am worried although otherwise she seems fine what is this? Is it colic if so what do I need to do?


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 30, 2012)

The colt actually looks black in sun and along back of legs slight grey tinge


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 30, 2012)

_Foal is drinking often and is so cute running about and poor mum following him. _


----------



## phoebeq (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't help with the hiccups, but I can tell you that I can't wait for more pics!


----------



## JAX (Aug 30, 2012)

Do these "hiccups" seem to go with her heartbeat? Are you just seeing them or do you hear a thump noise with them?


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 30, 2012)

Do the "hiccups" look like this? This is "thumps" and is VERY serious. If this is what you have, call your vet so the mare can get some IV calcium. For now, give her Tums or any kind of calcium you have if it looks like this.

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1050016.mp4


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2012)

WOW congratulations on the gorgeous colt!! WOohoo!! finally another baby! can't wait to see him dry and unfolded! so cute!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 30, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Yes, colts often wear there momma out as they are usually very inquisitive and into everything!! As Anna said, begin giving her some wet warm food, as she cleaned out here system before the birth, and it's best for her to receive several small meals of her grain to ease her system back into its "normal" state.
> 
> Very handsome colt!! If it's very cold, you should bring them in tonight into a deeply bedded stall, so the little one can snuggle down into the straw/hay/bedding to stay warm during the night.
> 
> ...


Not hiccupping anymore maybe it like we get after couple of babies and have after birth contractions.


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wonder what colour he is going to be as he looks to have silver on back of legs and a bit at his backside. Going to try and move them to barn soon should be scary thought hubby can lead mare behind me while I carry colt hopefully all will be safe.


----------



## dutchhollow (Aug 30, 2012)

when I had to move my very protective mare and new foal, I held her and had someone else carry foal. She was jumping around and nervous, but we all got to where we need to go, in one piece. I was shocked at how she acted, she is usually such a sweet, mello girl. Took her about 2 days to calm back to her 'normal' self. Cute baby, and glad it went so well!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well just got them in stable foal followed most the way then I carried it and yes mum was jumping around a lot but we got there in the end. The gelding is more upset than any of them he goin crazy. Oh I had a quick feel and look again between legs of foal and nothing there there is a lot of hair but I think it a girl and the thing I seen before must have been the umbilical cord lol.


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2012)

oooh a filly?! does she have two holes under the tail or one? she sure is gorgeous! and I think she will stay black... I don't know if there is any chances of greying out...


----------



## chandab (Aug 31, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh what a cute little filly! So glad you were able to get them both into the warm for a while, it will give both Momma and baby a chance to rest. Just be sure to keep Momma on those wet warm feeds.

I see it must be pretty windy at the moment where you are as baby's rug had blown up. This is something that you will have to watch for as it is more important to keep the back/spine area warm than it is the shoulder/chest area.

Remember that new foals dont have very good eyesight and can get confused between 'moving' humans and its Momma, so make sure baby has its full attention on its Momma before you start leading the mare anywhere then you shouldn't have any trouble with your new little one following her Momma.

You are doing wonderfully well - it's so exciting to have your new little one safely here at last isn't it!! Once they are both back inside tonight, tucked up in the warm, you can relax a bit and get yourself some SLEEP!!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 31, 2012)

I fixed the coat and they are happy in barn now where its nice and warm and I am keeping up the wet warm feeds thanks so much and yes will be sleeping a lot better tonight..


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2012)

YAY for sleep LOL



so have you thought of a name for your newest little girl?


----------



## Wings (Aug 31, 2012)

Congrats!!!!

I'm so glad it all went well... and that the waiting is OVER!

I'm guess black and will stay that way, the silver/grey is foal shading and fades with age and often grey foals are born with a much more vibrant colour. Looking forward to more pics as she unfolds!


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 31, 2012)

I was thinking of naming her Shiloh....But with 3 little kids I reckon it could change hopefully not to what my 3 yr old chose 'Ducky' lol


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2012)

Shiloh is soo cute! haha but Ducky is really cute too LOL hmmm have fun with that LOL

I think we need some more piccies soon please?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh yes PICTURES!! How's she doing? I think we need an update.


----------



## bellah32 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well I have been at the barn gate talking and looking several times yesterday just trying to show mercedes that its ok and then I went back in late afternoon and got mercedes on a lead from over the gate and tied her to a pole in there just so I could go in without getting hurt and again to show her I am not a threat so I just sat in barn talking to her for a small while and then I collected some poo put down fresh hay. She was a bit jumpy when I had to go close to get poo or when foal come near me. She was trying to kick and yelling at me so that was enough I got out went gave her a rub over gate and told her it ok and I undid her and left. Thought I would keep doing this until she settles and doesnt want to hurt me. I am hoping I will be able to let my kids give the foal a pat soon. I did not let her out of barn I have been feeding her in there as it quite cold and I think it would be a drama and a mission to get her and foal back in. I have let gelding(daddy) in paddock there so he can see them through gate as he has been a crazy boy when he couldnt see them so now he ok. The foal is a little scared to come close to me mare makes a noise when foal coming over my way and the foal goes straight back to her so I didnt get a pat. The black coat on foal is soo black like blue black.. Will try get more pics today. Any advice on getting close to the foal without upsetting mum too much I would appreciate or am I already doing things right... There is no way I could enter without tying mum up as she rears when I am outside the gate lol....


----------



## Wings (Sep 1, 2012)

You'll hate my advice but it's the only thing I've seen work.

Wait until they are ready.

When the mare's go into "foal" mode they won't learn, even if you do this every day she won't be sitting there taking it because she is so focused on getting to her foal. All it causes is stress and cements the desire to keep away.

At this stage even a lot of friendly foals keep their distance as well, they come around with time. I just go into the paddock (I get the out of the stable ASAP as I believe the outside is healthier for mum and bubs) do my jobs and leave. Eventually they all come around but forcing the issue before either of them is ready has no benefit.


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree with Bree, and I would leave mare and baby alone... though one things I would add is I love to sit in the paddock and as foals are very curious creatures just sit as they explore don't touch them or anything, talk to them baby talk, sweet nothings and just let them investigate you



it lets mumma know you aren't going to hurt her baby and lets the baby bond with you... soon enough baby will be lying in your lap



then they start to get too heavy LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 2, 2012)

Wise words!! I too would just leave them be. You will not change her attitude but just add to it as she struggles to 'protect' her baby, which at the moment is her 'job' in life. This might have been caused in the past by too much human 'interferance' with one of her other foals.

I would just let her and the filly back out, leaving your barn as a run in, and put her food in the doorway - moving it further back in every time she has eaten, and, once she realises that she's not going to be shut in or caught, I bet she will relax a bit and wander in and out at will.

And yes, sitting quietly out with them (in safety near a fence/gate maybe) is a great idea. Over the next few weeks as she relaxes and the foal naturally becomes bolder, you will get approached by your filly as her natural curiosity kicks in. But basically you are just going to have to give the time she needs - and family and friends are just going to have to wait!!

Try not to worry - all will be fine in the end.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi! Just wondering how things were going - and any chance of some pics of your two girls?


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2012)

oh yes please?! would love some new piccies


----------



## bellah32 (Sep 4, 2012)

Firstly I have finally had good look again and we back to a colt as the bit is out and wasnt before which is why I was confused but I have had a cuddle and he even fell asleep on me which was lovely and the mare has now settled and is ok with him coming to me although he does'nt all the time. I have had a friend who is experienced with minis come over and and she told me I have to feed mare a bit more as she lost a lot with foal so I am doing that and she will build up back to her normal condition soon hopefully. The colt is feeding every couple of minutes the poor mare doesn't get a break. I am spending a lot of time with her giving her loads of attention... I have added a couple of pics I just took and colts head is so much like his dads. I think he will go grey as showing a lot of silver through the black.

He had halter on in pic as I was checking for fitting... but very big so will have to get a dog one I think....


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2012)

Gorgeous baby so what's his name? Glad your upping your mares feed a little sure is a cute little tyke!!!  well done!

Oh isn't it the best when they fall asleep on you? I loved it!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 5, 2012)

So glad he is coming around



Has he got a name yet?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh so glad to hear all is going well - yes a lot of mares do need quite a good boost in their feed levels once feeding those greedy babies!!

He is so gorgeous - I have no idea what colour he will eventually be, but I do think we need regular pictures of him.


----------



## bellah32 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mum is registered as bay grey apaloosa so yes grey in mum. I put a gym ball in with them yesterday and the colt loves it it is so cute I will get some pics, he tries to pick it up. I have not officially named him as trying to think of name that my kids will be able to say as I have a 3 yr old and twin 2 yr olds. But was thinking Prince, although I have been calling him baby. He also has been eating since day two which amazed me but I understand that it is quite normal. Poor mare I feel for her with him jumping on her and then feeding every couple of minutes he so rough the little begger.


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 5, 2012)

If you don't like waiting, for $25 you can have the foal tested to see if he will turn gray. You just need to pull some tail hairs and send them in to Animal Genetics.

http://www.animalgenetics.us/Equine.asp. I have found that to be much more accurate than me trying to guess, and both times it came back that the foal would turn gray. (See avatar photo from well AFTER the test came back!)


----------



## cassie (Sep 6, 2012)

we all love our special Bunny! haha Prince is super cute! especially if he stayed black! or actually if he greyed out he would suit him too!

cute!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 6, 2012)

Often the grey foals have less foal shading... probably to taunt us with the colour that could of been



. I'd lean towards staying black.


----------



## bellah32 (Sep 16, 2012)

My son Mcrae has his first cuddle of prince


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh how cute!! But we need lots MORE pictures - it's been a while and we need an update!


----------



## bellah32 (Sep 18, 2012)

So here are some more pics I just took so cute...


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh thank you so much - the pictures are great - he's a really cute little boy!!





I see you have got them all happily settled together again which is fabulous, but once again I will say that, in my opinion, a foal should never be turned out with a headcollar on - too much chance that baby could get caught up on something - plus no headcollars on the other animals sharing a paddock with a foal - your picture of your little fella jumping on your gelding is a classic one of a foal's behaviour and shows just how easy it would be for the foal's foot to slip down and get caught through your gelding's headcollar. Please think seriously about this.

I love the way your cat had to get in the picture - one of my cats always follows me out into the foal's field and insists on laying down in front of them, meaning that I have to go and pick him up before he gets an ear nibbled or his tail pulled by inquisitive babies!! LOL!!

Please keep the pictures coming, we love to keep contact with 'our' foals and watch them grow up.


----------



## countrymini (Sep 18, 2012)

This photo is so cute!





/monthly_09_2012/post-44703-0-17172900-1347941670_thumb.jpg


----------



## Wings (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like he is coming along well!

Must agree with Anna although Im a bit softer on it as a rule, I leave halters on mares like my Painted Lady who are hard to catch at the best of times and if I have to catch her it's best to have a snugly fitted leather halter (leather is more likely to break). But I never leave synthetics or ropes on and I never leave them on youngsters.


----------



## cassie (Sep 18, 2012)

wow your little guy is looking so good! what a lovely little head he has! I have to agree with the others and halters, I didn't realise till I had my foal just how much they LOVE to get into things! after that none of my horses get halters left on them...

congrats again on your litttle fluff ball




he is way too cute!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 18, 2012)

Totally agree about the headcollar rule. What we do for our mare that is hard to catch (Toffee) is use a breakaway halter with a leather fuse that will break in an emergency. Actually, the fuse has broken (non-emergency situation) and was replaced with a piece of narrow pink ribbon which now holds the halter together and will surely break just like the fuse did. I think it would be pretty easy to make a breakaway halter like this by removing the piece that holds the buckle (the one anchoring the strap that goes over the poll) and replacing with a ribbon, neatly tied.

Adorable foal - love the photos! Time for me to post updates too.


----------



## bellah32 (Sep 22, 2012)

I understand the issues you all think could happen with halters on mare and foal but as this is how I got mare and she always had halter on I am leaving it on as she is harder to get if it off and I am not going to stress her by cornering her and trying to catch her to put one on she gets stressed enough when I am with foal. Also I am always close by and can see them all the time. I am sorry if this upsets anyone and I imagine it will. I have spoke to friends who also have horses who are ot have foaled and they say it should be fine as I am close and they do this themselves and have more horses to look after than I do... He is so cute and doing great I was even leading him without him playing up today just in barn though but he didnt pull or rear like he normally does so progress is happening well we will see how he is tomorrow and hopefully he remembered.


----------

